# Failed my NREMT-B exam twice...



## trishacarole (Jul 20, 2018)

I was passing in my class tests, passed the finals and the practical exams.

I payed for EMT Prep the first time and payed for EMT Pocket Prep the second time. I was making 70%-90% on their tests. I really don't want to fork over more money...

I plan to reread the entire book again and do their tests online. I thought about JBLearning...I just have zero luck with apps I guess. I don't want to fail the third time. I have two weeks to prepare.

I've looked up dozens of "I failed" articles. I would like some advice thrown my way. I don't know what to think at this point besides hopeless and angry.


----------



## mgr22 (Jul 20, 2018)

Trishacarole, questions about repeated exam failures come up pretty often here. I tend to stay clear of that topic, just to avoid upsetting OPs. Today I'm feeling a little more risk tolerant, though, so here goes:

If I failed any exam twice, I'd be thinking, I just don't get it, maybe it's not meant to be, and maybe I should turn my attention to something else. I know that contradicts the popular notion that trying hard is what's most important, but why keep struggling with something that makes you feel "hopeless and angry"? None of us are good at everything; there's no shame in replacing an unmet goal with a more realistic one.

Say you figure out some way to pass this test: What's going to happen when you have to take the next one? Do you really want to put yourself through this every two years, or perhaps even more often if you're in-serviced on new knowledge or procedures? I'd be a basket case if I had multiple failures hanging over my head.

Maybe cut yourself some slack and explore options that better fit your strengths.


----------



## Gurby (Jul 20, 2018)

mgr22 said:


> Trishacarole, questions about repeated exam failures come up pretty often here. I tend to stay clear of that topic, just to avoid upsetting OPs. Today I'm feeling a little more risk tolerant, though, so here goes:
> 
> If I failed any exam twice, I'd be thinking, I just don't get it, maybe it's not meant to be, and maybe I should turn my attention to something else. I know that contradicts the popular notion that trying hard is what's most important, but why keep struggling with something that makes you feel "hopeless and angry"? None of us are good at everything; there's no shame in replacing an unmet goal with a more realistic one.
> 
> ...



Counter-point:

IMO, if you graduated high school in the USA or got your GED, you have enough baseline intelligence to be able to able to pass the NREMT assuming you prepare for it well.  Yes, people have different strengths and weaknesses, and most people are not going to be the next Stephen Hawking no matter how hard they try... but we aren't talking about becoming a Physics PhD here - there is a very narrow, limited, basic foundation of knowledge you need to pass the NREMT-B exam.

I think 2 failures just means OP has been doing something wrong when it comes to preparing for the test - doesn't necessarily mean they aren't cut out for it.  "Trying hard" is not what's most important - you have to be putting that energy in the right places of it won't get you anywhere.


On that note, here is what I think OP should do:

Don't bother re-reading the text book.
Download the flashcard program Anki.
Download this deck somebody made of 2000 flashcards from "Emergency Care..." (it's not the highest quality but pretty decent) https://ankiweb.net/shared/info/524956515
Change the settings so it will show you 999 new cards/day instead of 20 which is the default.
Go ham, learn all the things.

Anki is great because after you get something wrong, it will keep showing up again until you get it right.  The problem with programs like EMT Prep and JB Learning is that after you get something wrong, you don't see it again, so there is risk of forgetting the information again.  They are a good way to hone your knowledge and find gaps, but not great learning tools in and of themselves.


----------



## Kbandd (Jul 20, 2018)

I just passed my NREMT Today, It also took me 3 times to pass. After failing two times I was distraught and discouraged but dont be, I would highly recommend re-reading your EMT Book, getting the EMT Crash Course by Chris Coughlin, JBL and EMT Pass. The Crash Course essentially has everything you need to know in a short and to the point variant and JBL and EMT Pass replicate what the NREMT shows and also give explanations, advice and how you got the answer. If it wasn't for those then I know I would of never passed. Of course you dont have to spend all that money, but I would HIGHLY recommend JBL and the book at least. But another question is, what kind of test taker are you? Me? I am a very very anxious and nervous test taker and it greatly affected my Test Taking for the NREMT but all I can suggest for that is to slow down, read the question, take your time. You have 2 hours to take the test, I spent an average of about 2 minutes or 3 minutes on each question, unless it was a question I automatically knew the answer to, that may seem like a lot of time but it really helped me formulate the correct answer and the wrong answer.

But of course the biggest answer point is your EMT Class book. With me, I only studied to pass the class and I was an idiot and didnt study to pass the test. Also dont give yourself two weeks to prepare, dont take the test until YOU ARE READY. I took my first two attempts 1 and a half months apart, my last and final attempt I waited and studied for 5 months and it was worth it. But again, DO NOT TAKE THE TEST UNTIL YOU ARE READY, do not just apply and take it again in two weeks, especially if you failed 3 Times, take it again in a few months honestly.


----------



## trishacarole (Jul 20, 2018)

Kyle Jacob Howe Anderson said:


> I just passed my NREMT Today, It also took me 3 times to pass. After failing two times I was distraught and discouraged but dont be, I would highly recommend re-reading your EMT Book, getting the EMT Crash Course by Chris Coughlin, JBL and EMT Pass. The Crash Course essentially has everything you need to know in a short and to the point variant and JBL and EMT Pass replicate what the NREMT shows and also give explanations, advice and how you got the answer. If it wasn't for those then I know I would of never passed. Of course you dont have to spend all that money, but I would HIGHLY recommend JBL and the book at least. But another question is, what kind of test taker are you? Me? I am a very very anxious and nervous test taker and it greatly affected my Test Taking for the NREMT but all I can suggest for that is to slow down, read the question, take your time. You have 2 hours to take the test, I spent an average of about 2 minutes or 3 minutes on each question, unless it was a question I automatically knew the answer to, that may seem like a lot of time but it really helped me formulate the correct answer and the wrong answer.
> 
> But of course the biggest answer point is your EMT Class book. With me, I only studied to pass the class and I was an idiot and didnt study to pass the test. Also dont give yourself two weeks to prepare, dont take the test until YOU ARE READY. I took my first two attempts 1 and a half months apart, my last and final attempt I waited and studied for 5 months and it was worth it. But again, DO NOT TAKE THE TEST UNTIL YOU ARE READY, do not just apply and take it again in two weeks, especially if you failed 3 Times, take it again in a few months honestly.



Can you post the link to JBL? I’ve done so much looking on their website but I can never find what exactly I am supposed to order. Thank you so much for the encouragement. I felt very rushed to take the exam from different people. I sure hope I pass this third time!


----------



## Kbandd (Jul 20, 2018)

trishacarole said:


> Can you post the link to JBL? I’ve done so much looking on their website but I can never find what exactly I am supposed to order. Thank you so much for the encouragement. I felt very rushed to take the exam from different people. I sure hope I pass this third time!


I cant post the link just yet as I am new, but you can go to PSGLearning Website, click EMS and go to Emergency Medical Technician, and then go to Page Two and find "Navigate 2 TestPrep: Emergency Medical Technician," Use the discount code 18PSG15 which will reduce it to about $55. Once you do buy it make an account and activate the code. Its a little pricey but it is the most worthwhile study materials you can get.


----------



## TheEleventhHour (Jul 23, 2018)

FISDAP & JBLearning.


----------

